# Dandelions?



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

So can rats eat dandelions? if they can they eat the flower, stem, leafs? I have whole bunch in my back yard and as soon as I finsih cleaning the guniea pig and bunnies cages I am going to go pick some fresh ones for them, but just wanted to know if they were ok for rats as well.


----------



## ratmode (May 15, 2014)

I have eaten all parts of dandelions including the roots and the stems. The stems and greens are somewhat bitter, which may point to a high oxalic acid content e.g. Swiss chard - I recall reading somewhere that rats don't jive well with oxalic acid, but then again, neither do humans, technically. I'd imagine they're fine in moderation. The greens are very nutritious, lots of micronutrients.


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

I don't see why they wouldn't be.  The spring mix they sell in stores is made from the dandellion leaves. I would just give it to them in moderation, maybe not the stems but the leaves should be ok!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Yes, but you need to be 150% sure that your yard was never treated with any chemicals. No, not even years ago.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

It's hasn't they are in the back hard an there as never been anything planted there, so there is no reason for there to be anything back there. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I thought dandelion greens were the healthiest part for rats? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Mitsy said:


> It's hasn't they are in the back hard an there as never been anything planted there, so there is no reason for there to be anything back there.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You have to ask, still. Just because there's nothing planted there does not mean it hasn't been sprayed.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

It hasn't, my family have owned the property sense my great grand mother lived there. There has never been anything planted there cause its the back yard. Everything has always been planted in the front. On either side of me is more family members.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

My point is more that having things planted isn't the only thing you spray for.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

We don't spray anything outside our back yard is just grass. Theres nothing that we have ever sprayed for out there.


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

Why risk it? There's plenty of safe treats out there rather than stuff from your garden, i'd be worried about mites / worms etc.


----------

